# Birds



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A few shots from Pedernales Falls Park. Weather wasn't the creates for shooting, overcast.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shots. I prefer over cast for birds, flowers and such (as long as they are not moving). Colors are much more true, no highlights, deep shadows etc.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful... R


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent shots, Hombre.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I spent a couple hours today making sure what the 
first bird is. I am pretty sure its a OrangeCrowned Warbler. It is just a bit greener than most. Most photos I found show them a bit yellow.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots. I need to get out and look for something to shoot.


----------

